

The Python IAQ: Infrequently Answered Questions - aston
http://norvig.com/python-iaq.html

======
imsteve
Quite dated now. Better solutions exist.

~~~
aston
For example?

~~~
imsteve
Thought he left out the standard Queue module, but I guess he does have a link
to it. Really should mention ipython in the shell question though.

Also, I would change some of the solutions to the more modern, pythonic styles
that have evolved. And add in some newer questions.

